# Smoky Mountains.EASY flies?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im looking for a couple of idiot-proof flies to tie for the Smoky Mountains (tiny back country streams mostly). To say that Im a novice tier is being too generous, and Ive only really tied wooly buggers and clouser minnows. Im thinking that going small is going to be a challenge, but I would like to find 3-5 simple but effective patterns that I can take to the mountains in the spring.

Im pretty sure that one pattern will be the green weenie, I know it works, and it looks very simple.

What other files do you suggest?


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

The green weenie is a great fly and very easy. I would also add an elk hair caddis. If you can tie a bugger; you can tie a caddis. Just practice and take your time. There are many patterns out there that become easy once you put some time in. 
Merf


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

If you can bring Prince nymphs, elk hair caddis, stone fly's, a few buggers (black, olive,White) you can catch fish anywhere.

Good luck Smokey Mountains are pretty sick, I was there last March. But this time we are going to WV in 2 week. 

Tight lines!!!! my friend.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

San Juan Worms, green weenies, small buggers, and any fly that floats. If it's like the brookie streams I fish, the fish are not picky. Just don't spook them and you will catch them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If it is brookie fishing, I would go prepared for these two situations (from my personal experience):

*Good flows*: as mentioned, virtually anything that floats that they can get in their mouths they will eat. Attractor dries in smaller sizes (14-16) will work well. Royal Wulffs, EHC, Stimulators, Hoppers, other terrestrials, and parachute dries like the Adams and BWO will all catch a lot of fish.

*Low/slow flows*: be prepared to go microscopic. In flat water fishing glassy pools in WV, the brookies are extremely sensitive to fly fize and spook easier than seems possible. The same #14 stimulator they will annhilate in good flows sends them for cover on sight in low flows. In these conditions, I usually go to midge dries like the Griffith's Gnat in a #20 or #22, black midge dries, and subtle emergers like a #18 pheasant tail Klinkhammer are my favorites.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

the green weenie is not king of the blue ridge. switch to pink chenielle and big loops on the end, then you have the much better pink weenie...IMO...try not to fish them with indicators. you can fish them year round, but some days those fish will only look up. Elk hair caddis and para adams will get you started for dry flies #14-18. PM if ya want more info. i know quite a few doods in western carolina...btw if you have time the south holston and dirty davidson arent too far away. but pisgah, GSMNP, and nantahala should keep you plenty busy. the cakalack has much to offer the fly angler. good luck!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just gonna warn you. I fished there a couple years ago. You can get wild Trout in the mountains. Which is challenging. But if your going to fish the local streams outside of town. You should probably figure out when they're stocked. They're stocked weekily. Within the first couple days the rivers empty as all the fish are harvested. We fished the river once one day and didn't a hit. Because nothing was in them but Smallies. But when they're stocked. Its not hard to get 6 healthy trout for the table. Good Luck man!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks!

Ive fished the Smokys quite a bit, but I just have never tied my own flies.

Im going to try the green and pink weenie (big loop), Elk hair caddis, Prince nymph, and maybe something called the Smoky Mountain Forktail and blackbird (time and skills permitting).


----------

